# Pool Filter Sand vs. Samoa Pink Sand



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

*** always used sand from the Beach (since I live down the block), sifted, cleaned, and bleached - but after the mess of Sandy and the sewer systems backed up, Im afraid to go that route again.

I currently have Nature's Ocean Samoa pink sand grade #0 in my 40 gal. I do like the look of it, but its pretty expensive, at least from the LFS. It also does have the aragonite benefits, which I like.

I have about 40lbs of it in my tank currently and need about 200lbs for a 2" bed in my 210 gal tank. So I basically need to purchase about 160lbs of sand for the tank.

Im looking at $200 for the samoa pink sand  VS. $40 for Pool Filter Sand. Looking to get advice on if its worth it to spend the extra money. Or should I just do pool filter sand, and then spread the pink samoa I have over the top of it.

Never used pool filter sand, how does it look? and what brands should I consider?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

PFS is typically white as it is usually made from silica. However, not all of it is white and some is actually quite attractive such as this one http://www.redflint.com/filtration.htm Scroll down to PFS and compare to Aquarium sand, and you will see they appear to be the same product. Depending on the brand available to you and it's source, the sand can be quite variable in colour.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not layer the sand...it will end up mixed anyway.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't know if you even have it available at your home depot but this sand is only 8 bucks for I think a 100lb bag. Probably what I am going to use for my 240

It goes under Old castle pakaged by these guys might be with a look. http://lanemt.com/

Other wise for that much PFS would make more sense..


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

The sand I got at HD for an outdoor building project looks to be made of mostly crushed shell. I've used some of it in an aquarium but it takes a lot of washing. It's got a pinkish cast to it and is quite pretty. I'll go look at the name on the bag if you're interested - I think it comes in 40 lb bags.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

What about pool filter sand mixed with 100lbs of HD play sand? $20/$30- for 100lbs/150lbs of pfs - $7- for 100 lbs of play sand.

Pfs is usually a bright white cause of the silica/quartz play sand obviously beige. If you check out my DIY Planter thread thats pfs. The black is some eco-complete don't mind it.


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> I would not layer the sand...it will end up mixed anyway.


I figure it will end up mixed, but you think it will look bad?


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

sean, pink is definitely your color

you've been to my house.. every tank here is pfs.. *** got a few different brands and they look different from each other.. different colors (some almost white and some salt and pepper) and different grain sizes... me personaly i would do 1lb of sand per gallon of tank, roughly.. so you could get four 50 lb bags for $28 when you come here on saturday. we can stop at the store if you like... pink, lol you're soft like cotton bro.. you should get some "juicy" brand sand or maybe some "love pink" "juicy couture" hahaha


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

only real men can wear pink bro...

its seen mostly in reef tanks, heres what it looks like - the pink in it gets less noticable once its in your tank for a bit

it just aint practical - too expensive. I hear play sand gets too clumpy and is not good for fish tanks.

PFS is def the way to go, just not sure if I want white, or more of a beige


----------

